# Billerica Drug Bust



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Ok, I have a question about the charges on these men. A couple of them were charged with possession of ammunition, but no gun. Are they just walking around with bullets in the pocket to throw at people? Who would carry bullets but no gun? Am I misunderstanding this?

Arrests made in cocaine distribution operation - Billerica, MA - Billerica Minuteman

Billerica
with news from the Billerica Minuteman

*Arrests made in cocaine distribution operation*

*By Max Bowen and Chloe Gotsis/Staff Writers*

Billerica, Mass. - 
Seven individuals face drug trafficking charges following arrests made by local and federal officials.
Billerica and Tewksbury police, working with the Drug Enforcement Agency's (DEA) Cross Border Initiative, arrested seven men working with a large-scale cocaine operation, according to a press release issued by the Billerica Police Department's Criminal Division. Investigators seized over 180 grams of cocaine with an estimated street value of $10,000, and a quantity of oxycodone.
Sgt. Roy Frost said the bust is large-scale for Billerica, where smaller amounts are usually seized following an arrest. Frost said the department, with the help of both the Tewksbury police and the DEA was able to make a dent in the Kenmar Drive area's narcotics problem.
"We've had some complaints of drugs being sold in the [Kenmar Drive condominium complex] area," said Frost.
According to the release, Richard Cirrone, of 22 Kenmar Drive, Billerica was arrested and charged with receiving stolen property over $250, unlawful carrying of a firearm, conspiracy to violate the Controlled Substance Act, violation near a school or park and conspiracy to possess ammunition. Vincent Schuurman, of 74 Salem St., Wilmington, was arrested and charged with trafficking over 100 grams of a Class B drug, violation of drug laws near a school or park, conspiracy to violate the Control Substance Act, improper possession of ammunition and conspiracy to possess a firearm.
Anthony Dibona, of 3 Thorton Drive, Burlington, was arrested and charged with improper possession of ammunition. Nicholas Lativa of 26 Boylston St., of Lowell, arrested and charged with possession a Class B drug, conspiracy to violate the Controlled Substance Act and distribution of a Class B drug. Daniel Ortega, of 95 Beech St., Tewksbury, was arrested and charged with distribution Class B drug and conspiracy to violate the Controlled Substance Act.
Frost said the law enforcement officials believe Cirrone and Ortega were dealing to people in Billerica and the surrounding towns.
Walter Sullivan, of 71 10th Street, Tewksbury, and Robert Ganley, of 7 Gardner Way, Burlington, were both arrested and charged with improper possession of a ammunition and conspiracy to violate the Controlled Substance act.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

If you look at the charges (possession, conspiracy, etc) it looks like one of them had a gun. It looks like one of the others had ammunition. They conspired to possess what the other one had.

Some of the ammunition charges are likely pepper spray or mace as well - (which is classified as ammunition in MA - gotta love it).


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you. I wasn't sure how that worked. I was reading it in the paper and couldn't understand why so many people would have bullets if just the one had a gun LOL.


----------

